# Storing cigars in cool temperatures to prevent beetles from hatching.



## cig-arse-hole (Oct 24, 2009)

Hi guys. 

There are no signs of beetles in my humidor, but I am being wary. I've seen some pictures of what those little sobs can do, and I know that they are mortal enemy to stogies everywhere. 

I have read a lot about tobacco beetles, and I am paranoid now. Is it safe for me to store my cigars at 59-60f and keep the humidity at 68-70 for long-term storage? I really don't want to have beetles hatch in my humidor, and I've read they can't live below 65f, so I figure if I keep a few degrees below that, I should be beetle-free. Furthermore, if there were bugs alive now, would they die at 59-60 f? I really don't want to have to freeze my stogies, because I've heard they can lose flavor that way.

Any info appreciated.

P.S. What are your storage techniques? Have you had any bug problems?


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

In the summer it gets up into the high 70's in my place, but I've never had any problems. RH 62-72, depending on what time of year, and how much I am in my humi....


----------



## Dread (Oct 16, 2009)

I didnt even know they existed until the end of this past summer, and when I found out I got really worried cause my humi spent a lot of days at temperatures as high as 86 degrees. No beetles lukcily for me, I dont think I could ever freeze my cigars.


----------



## ctaylor (Oct 28, 2009)

You can put them in the freezer for 2 days move to the fridge for a day and take them out and let them warm slowly. The cold will kill any bugs or eggs. Most tobacco/cigar company's put tobacco leaves in freezer for them reason.


----------



## cig-arse-hole (Oct 24, 2009)

If I keep my cigars at 60 f though, can I avoid freezing them? Afterall, there are no signs of beetles.


----------



## iRace559 (Aug 27, 2009)

I keep my humidors in a spare room that stays around 66-70 in the winter and 70-72 in the summer. I keep my cigars at %65 RH and I have never had a problem with beetles.


----------



## GunHand (Sep 20, 2009)

Beetles can hatch at 65 F, any temp above that.....unless your're sure they'll never get above that, I feel the best thing is to store new cigars at 73 F and 70% RH (approx) in a segregated way (their own small cooler, for that purpose). It takes 6-10 days for larva to show themselves, so I give it two weeks. If the new gars pass the test (all have so far, by the way) I can store them with the others with no worries. But yes, if you make sure they never are above 65 F, they cannot hatch. :razz:


----------



## cig-arse-hole (Oct 24, 2009)

One final question on this topic: Does storing cigars at 60 f damage them, or affect their flavor in any way? 

I read an article where one of the subjects (A guy named Edward Sahakian, who owns the Davidoff store in London) ages his cigars cooler than 60 degrees and they are aging great, according to the article. Anyone care to set the record straight on cigars and temperature?


----------



## SureShot81 (Oct 15, 2009)

The only thing I can add, is I've read that storing cigars at cooler temperatures tends to slow down the aging process. Therefore, if you prefer to age for a year, then it may take about 1.5 years to achieve that same taste at lower temperatures (this is just an example).


----------



## Strick (Aug 21, 2008)

Everything you wanted to know about beetles...Enjoy your smokes

Cigar Aficionado | Web Features | The Last Word on Tobacco Beetles


----------



## cig-arse-hole (Oct 24, 2009)

I plan on storing cigars for a long time. I smoke one a week usually, sometimes two, so my stock will last a long time. As long as the aging process happens with the cigars, I don't care if it takes more time as long as it happens. Man, I wish cigars were good for you!


----------



## Hermit (Aug 5, 2008)

Last summer, we lost power for nine days for Hurricane Gustav.
It was near 90 every day...no beetles.


----------



## Shaz (Oct 10, 2008)

SureShot81 said:


> The only thing I can add, is I've read that storing cigars at cooler temperatures tends to slow down the aging process. Therefore, if you prefer to age for a year, then it may take about 1.5 years to achieve that same taste at lower temperatures (this is just an example).


That's exactly right. Just like wine and other organic items that mature with age, temperature slows down the aging process. That's not necessarily a bad thing. When brewing wine or beer, a cooler and longer fermentation period usually results in a superior product. I personally believe slower aging at lower temps is preferable for cigars.



cig-arse-hole said:


> I plan on storing cigars for a long time. I smoke one a week usually, sometimes two, so my stock will last a long time. As long as the aging process happens with the cigars, I don't care if it takes more time as long as it happens. Man, I wish cigars were good for you!


Cigars are good for you. They lower your blood pressure, relax you and relieve you of stress, provide some of your most memorable moments, and ultimately, extend your life. I have scientific evidence.  honest!


----------



## Snake Hips (May 30, 2008)

cig-arse-hole said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> There are no signs of beetles in my humidor, but I am being wary. I've seen some pictures of what those little sobs can do, and I know that they are mortal enemy to stogies everywhere.
> 
> ...


You only need to keep your cigars under ~75*F to prevent the biggest chances of beetles. Lowering your temperature to ~60*F affects your humidity, too. It's called "relative humidity" for a reason - it's relative, especially to temperature. I don't know exactly off the top of my head, but I'm pretty sure lower temperature makes for lower actual humidity, so when you're maintaining 60*F and 70% relative humidity, your *actual* humidity is higher than that. Hence why hot wet areas of the world are much more humid, and cold areas are very dry.

So I wouldn't worry about the temperature, and I would especially not keep my tmeperature that low, because it jacks around with your humidity.


----------

